# Some Different Blue Angel Pics



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2007)

Got these in an email. I hope I'm not repeating something but I did a quick search and didn't find anything similar. I just thought these pics were awesome. And I'm hoping they're not too large.

From a GailC who posted:After leaving VP47 in 1967, I was the 

Admin Chief for the Blue Angels... 

Chief Flora, retired USN... 

Enjoy the pictures...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome Pics!!


----------



## mkloby (Apr 13, 2007)

Blue Angels hijacked our base today... airshow this weekend NAS Corpus Christi


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 13, 2007)

Always a pleasure to see those naval aviators. Always.


----------

